# Layers of substrate barriers



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

I was wondering if anybody uses more than one layer of weed blocker? I would think it would make it sturdier, but don't want it to hold too much water in.


----------



## theamazingdman (Jul 19, 2012)

I've never used the weed blocker before and I'm a bit of a novice at building vivariums but aren't weed blockers meant so that regular plants (not weeds) can grow through it if they already have a preexisting root structure? (correct me if I'm wrong) because if that is the case then that might make it harder for plants to access water.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

I have used weed barrier in the past and IMO even just one layer of that doesn't provide sufficient drainage (may vary between brands) let alone two layers. I switched to using just regular window screen material. Luckily I had a few screens with rips that I used but otherwise you can pick that up at hardware stores or home depot. Those drain well enough that you can use two layers if you wanted

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

A former DB member, Philsuma, told me to use the needlepoint "canvas" that you can get at a hobby shop like Michael's...it's plastic and quite sturdy and inexpensive. I also put the screening material that is sold at Lowes on top of that for better blockage but plant roots will grow through if they need to.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Like others have said, I just use a single layer of fiberglass window screen. I think weed block doesn't drain very well.


----------



## theamazingdman (Jul 19, 2012)

Actually wait a minute. You can try using that replaceable filter pad things (don't know why I didn't think of this before) my grandfather has been building aquariums for decades and he made a tank that doesn't use a filter. He uses the actual filter pads but in a way so that it holds plants in place and uses the roots to filter. Just place them flat put bedding over it and place plants.


----------



## theamazingdman (Jul 19, 2012)

And I asked the fish guy were I work. The stuff I was talking about are call pre-filters. Try that! I know for a fact aquatic plant roots grow through it.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

theamazingdman said:


> And I asked the fish guy were I work. The stuff I was talking about are call pre-filters. Try that! I know for a fact aquatic plant roots grow through it.


This sounds similar to using epiweb as the building block of your landscape which I've seen some people do. I think Marty's latest build is this way. Seems like it works well.


----------



## theamazingdman (Jul 19, 2012)

Yea its similar but there are some differences.
Epiweb mainly just seems finer. The prefilter we use are literally encased in dirt from all sides and there's never a dirty tank problem.


----------

